# Craftsman snow blower



## G.MAN (Jul 8, 2012)

*model 536.884800 ser. 617850 looking for aftermarket belts no website would cross reference them. The sears part numbers are traction belt 5939 auger belt 3526*


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

From what I could find-
The 5939 is a 3/8" x 31" which translates to a 3L310 belt.
The 3526 is a 1/2" x 30" which translates to a 4L300 belt.


Measure the old belts and see "IF" I am close to what you have.


----------

